# Ça pique un peu. (figuré)



## Gravos

Hello,

Je cherche une expression en anglais appropriée pour "ça pique un peu", dans un contexte un peu léger, voulant dire ça fait mal (mais pas tant que ça quand même!)
Par exemple:
- Ca n'est pas trop dur de te lever à 5 heure du matin ?
- Je ne te cache pas que ça pique un peu...

J'aimerais garder ça un peu léger, sur le ton de l'humour, et un "it hurts" me paraît trop direct ... des idées d'équivalents idiomatiques?


----------



## pointvirgule

Une suggestion : _I won't deny that it's a bit of a pain..._


----------



## Gravos

Merci pointvirgule, ça marche bien. D'autres idées, peut-être plus imagées ?


----------



## Hildy1

I remember a dentist who would say "This is going to pinch a little". But that may be too directly physical for your context.


----------



## Redrhum

Dans ton contexte "ça pique" évoque la difficulté plutôt que la douleur. Je creuserai de ce côté à ta place.


----------



## joelooc

I can't say it's not a bit itchy (round the edges)


----------



## Kelly B

Dans un autre contexte, it stings a little, mais ça ne colle pas bien ici, malheureusement. Je le choisirais peut-être si on m'a dit quelque chose sans vraiment vouloir m'offenser mais....

C'est la proposition de PV qui me conviendrait le plus ici.


----------



## Mrs JJJ

I agree with Kelly. The usual equivalent - for an unintentionally hurtful comment, for example -  would be "stings," but it doesn't fit this context and Pointvirgule's suggestion is the closest equivalent.  To my ears,  it does sound slightly less "gentle", though.  In the real world, if I wanted agree to something but indicate that I was not exactly enthusiastic, I think I'd probably opt for exaggeration.  So in this case, for example, I might smile wryly and say:

Don't worry - it won't kill me.


----------



## joelooc

Est-ce que _ça pique un peu_ fait allusion aux yeux lors d'un réveil un tantinet précoce? (Sandman effect)


----------



## Itisi

D'accord aussi avec *PV*


----------



## Boonyi

Gravos said:


> Hello,
> 
> Je cherche une expression en anglais appropriée pour "ça pique un peu", dans un contexte un peu léger, voulant dire ça fait mal (mais pas tant que ça quand même!)
> Par exemple:
> - Ca n'est pas trop dur de te lever à 5 heure du matin ?
> - Je ne te cache pas que ça pique un peu...
> 
> J'aimerais garder ça un peu léger, sur le ton de l'humour, et un "it hurts" me paraît trop direct ... des idées d'équivalents idiomatiques?


I 've never heard the phrase in this context. Is it used in some regions but not in others?


----------



## DrChen

Boonyi said:


> I 've never heard the phrase in this context. Is it used in some regions but not in others?


Personnally, I hear it a lot and in many parts of France ! But it really is an expression young people would say (sans vouloir vous vexer)


----------



## Itisi

Ça me fait penser à ce qu'on dit quand on désinfecte un bobo, donc je ne suis pas jeune...


----------



## Topsie

It (really) bugs me! 
Ok! Now you're startin' to bug me.


----------



## DrChen

Je pense que je garderais "hurt" faute de mieux, mais pas tout seul, dans le genre :
"it does hurt a tad though"


----------



## Itisi

DrChen said:


> Je pense que je garderais "hurt" faute de mieux


En fait, il y_ a _mieux (pour la douleur) :  'It's a bit of a pain', voir* pv* #2.


----------



## Boonyi

DrChen said:


> Personnally, I hear it a lot and in many parts of France ! But it really is an expression young people would say (sans vouloir vous vexer)



Thank you DrChen! No hard feelings.
I probably need to update my French ...


----------



## petit1

Never heard "ça pique un peu" in this situation in my region. Like Joelooc I thought of the sandman effect.


----------



## Boonyi

Itisi said:


> En fait, il y_ a _mieux (pour la douleur) :  'It's a bit of a pain', voir* pv* #2.


Oui, d'autant plus que 'pain' est à la fois la douleur physique mais aussi le désagrément.
Cette expression rend parfaitement le 'Ça pique un peu'.
J'en suis toujours à 'Ça me fait un peu mal' quand je parle de quelque chose de désagréable à faire.


----------



## DrChen

Itisi said:


> En fait, il y_ a _mieux (pour la douleur) :  'It's a bit of a pain', voir* pv* #2.


Justement, c'est ça le truc : je ne suis pas d'accord avec "it's a bit of a pain" !
Je m'explique : pour moi "it's a pain" est vraiment proche du français "c'est chiant", "ça me fait ch...", "ça me soule" etc.
Or l'expression "ça pique un peu" (toute récente, certes) est plus nuancée, pour moi on le dit vraiment avec humour, plus dans le sens "ouais c'est dur mais bon faut bien..." alors que "it's a bit of a pain" est vraiment définitif.
En fait je dirais que "its bit of a pain" est une plainte claire et nette, alors que "pique un peu" est juste un moyen d'obtenir l'assentiment/la compassion de l'interlocuteur.

Es-tu d'accord Gravos ?


----------



## Itisi

DrChen said:


> Personnally, I hear it (ça pique un peu) a lot and in many parts of France !


Whereas I _don't_ hear 'it hurts' - not in this part (UK) of the English-speaking world, at any rate.

"it's a bit of a pain" est vraiment définitif.: not in my opinion.


----------



## DrChen

Itisi said:


> "it's a bit of a pain" est vraiment définitif.: not in my opinion.


Not essentially, but compared to "ça pique un peu", it is definite !
And ok, let's find something more suitable then


----------



## archijacq

Cette traduction assez littérale pourrait-elle convenir ? : That smarts !


----------



## Itisi

*archijacq*, on dirait ça dans le contexte d'une insulte, d'un mot blessant (ou pour une blessure physique, bien sûr), pas dans le contexte de quelque chose d'ennuyeux.


----------



## Gravos

DrChen said:


> Justement, c'est ça le truc : je ne suis pas d'accord avec "it's a bit of a pain" !
> Je m'explique : pour moi "it's a pain" est vraiment proche du français "c'est chiant", "ça me fait ch...", "ça me soule" etc.
> Or l'expression "ça pique un peu" (toute récente, certes) est plus nuancée, pour moi on le dit vraiment avec humour, plus dans le sens "ouais c'est dur mais bon faut bien..." alors que "it's a bit of a pain" est vraiment définitif.
> En fait je dirais que "its bit of a pain" est une plainte claire et nette, alors que "pique un peu" est juste un moyen d'obtenir l'assentiment/la compassion de l'interlocuteur.
> 
> Es-tu d'accord Gravos ?



Hello et désolé pour la réponse tardive, en tout cas merci pour vos recherches. Dr Chen c'est exactement ça, la petite assertion dite avec humour, mais qui transmet quand même de manière subtile le côté plaintif au passage! Peut-être qu'il faut enrober la chose du style "I can"t deny the painful side of things" sur un ton léger et ça devrait passer !


----------



## wildan1

In colloquial spoken AE, _It's kinda rough... _

(_kinda = kind of)_


----------



## evanola

Here are some common, lighthearted American English expressions to use when something is mildly annoying and painful:

It's no fun. 
_I admit, waking up at 5 AM is no fun._
(this sounds understated, but it's still a way to fish for sympathy ).

It's a drag.
_I admit, it's a drag to wake up at 5 AM._
(colloquial)

It's a bummer.
_Yeah, waking up at 5 is a real bummer._
(slang)

It gets old/ it gets old fast.
_You're right; waking up at 5 gets old._
(this is appropriate if the mildly painful thing happens repeatedly. It means something like "I wouldn't mind doing it once or twice, but when I have to do it over and over again it's mildly painful or annoying").

I think "it's *a bit of* a pain" and "it's *kind of* rough" (#2 and #26) were good suggestions too. "Kind of" and "a bit" moderate the intensity of the statement. If you said "it's a pain," or "it's rough," your statement might sound less lighthearted.


----------



## wildan1

evanola said:


> "Kind of" and "a bit" moderate the intensity of the statement. If you said "it's a pain," or "it's rough," your statement might sound less lighthearted.


Yes, but the original sentence was _Ça pique un peu _-- hence _"Kinda rough"_


----------



## evanola

wildan1 said:


> Yes, but the original sentence was _Ça pique un peu _-- hence _"Kinda rough"_



Absolutely, Wildan1! I was agreeing with you 100%.

it’s kinda rough

it’s kind of rough


I tacked on an explanation about how and why words like “a bit” and “kind of” (or the slang equivalent “kinda”) can help keep the tone light in English. Sorry for the confusion!


I also like Topsie’s pick (#14):

It bugs me


----------

